# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Linjan 615 aikataulu muuttuu 18.1.

## RSS

Lentokenttälinjan 615 aikataulu muuttuu. Linjan reittiversioita muutetaan siten, että aiempaa useampi vuoro kulkee lentoasemalle kiertämättä Kartanonkosken tai lentoaseman teknisen alueen kautta.

Uudet V-vuorot ajetaan Kehä III:n kautta lentoasemalle.T-vuorot ajavat Kartanonkosken kautta.K-vuorot ajavat teknisen alueen kautta.

Muutoksilla nopeutetaan Helsingin suunnasta lentoaseman alueelle tulevien työmatkaa.

Linjan 615 uusi aikataulu (pdf): Liite 653
Aikatauluja saa myös kuljettajalta.



Lue koko uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## aki

Näin sitä saadaan tehtyä lenttokenttälinjan aikataulusta entistäkin sekavampi! laskin että muutoksen jälkeen linjalla on 6 eri kirjainvariaatiota: 615, 615T, 615V, 615TK, 615VK, 615NK. Mielestäni kyseisen linjan pitäisi olla selkeästi hahmotettava eikä samanlainen sekametelisoppa kuin esim. 121 lukuisine eri variaatioineen. Miksei linjaa voisi jakaa kahdeksi eri linjaksi samalla tavoin kuin linjat 415/451 ja 651/652 joista toinen kulkee suorempaa reittiä ja toinen asuinalueiden läpi, linjan 615 voisi jakaa esim. linjoiksi 615 Helsinki-Lentoasema ja 625 Helsinki-Kartanonkoski-Lentoasema. Variaatioita voisi sitten olla 615N(Jumbon ja Tammiston kautta) ja 625K(Teknisen alueen kautta) Tuo uusi V-tunnus vaikuttaa aika turhalta sillä en usko että se on yhtään peruslinjaa 615 nopeampi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ei tossa niin kauan oo mitään ihmeellistä kun kaikki 615 vuorot päättyy Lentokentälle, eikä jonnekki Veromieheen osa. Linjahan on tehty nimen omaan Lentoasemaa varten, ja sitte nuo kiertämiset tulee siinä sivussa..

----------


## aki

Linja 615 on nimenomaan LENTOKENTTÄLINJA ja juuri siksi nykyiset T-vuorot olisi syytä korvata omalla linjatunnuksella sillä reitti poikkeaa Vantaalla lähes täysin peruslinjan reitistä, onhan linjoilla 415/451 ja 651/652 myös samat päätepisteet mutta silti niillä on eri tunnukset. Uskoisin että matkustajan on helpompaa hahmottaa aikataulu jossa kaikki vuorot ajavat samaa reittiä, kuin aikataulua jossa suuri osa vuoroista ajetaan jotain muuta kuin perusreittiä.

Esimerkiksi näin:

615 Lentoasemalta                 
Ma-Pe                         

13  10 40                                             
14  10 40                   
15  05 25 45
16  05 25 45

625 Lentoasemalta
Ma-Pe

13  25 55
14  25K 55
15  15K 35K 55
16  15K 35 55 

K: Lentoaseman teknisen alueen kautta              

Tässä uusi aikataulu 18.1 alkaen:

615 Lentoasemalta
Ma-Pe

13  10  25T 40  55V
14  10V 25  35TK 45V 55
15  05VK 15  25TK 35  45VK 55V
16  05  15TK 25  35V 45  55V 

K: Lentoaseman teknisen alueen kautta
T: Kartanonkosken kautta reittiä;...
V: Kähä III:n kautta

Itse ainakin lukisin mieluummin aikataulua jossa ei ole kaikenlaisia sekavia kirjainyhdistelmiä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Jos osan eri tunnuksilla ajettavista vuoroista pitäisi eroittaa omaksi linjakseen, sen tulisi olla N-vuorot. Tällä uudella linjalla pitäisi voida tehdä myös Helsingin sisäisiä matkoja. 615N kulkee enimmäkseen sellaiseen aikaan, jolloin ei muuta joukkoliikennettä kulje, joten olisi mm. Hämeentien alkupään ja Mäkelänkadun varren yöyhteyksien takia hyvä, jos lentokentälle menevällä bussilla pääsisi kulkemaan Helsingin sisällä.

----------


## a__m

> Jos osan eri tunnuksilla ajettavista vuoroista pitäisi eroittaa omaksi linjakseen, sen tulisi olla N-vuorot. Tällä uudella linjalla pitäisi voida tehdä myös Helsingin sisäisiä matkoja.


Tästä laitoinkin toimenpide-ehdotuksen HSL:lle. Saapa nähdä, viitataanko vain kintaalle!

----------


## MMH

> Tästä laitoinkin toimenpide-ehdotuksen HSL:lle. Saapa nähdä, viitataanko vain kintaalle!


Ytv:n laatimassa Seudullisessa joukkoliikennesuunnitelmassa 2010-2014 on suunniteltu linja 620N Rautatientori-Lentoasema, jolla voi tehdä myös Helsingin sisäisiä matkoja. Linja perustetaan suunnitelmien mukaan syksyllä 2010.
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/suunnittelu/lin...t/default.aspx

----------


## Jufo

> Linja 615 on nimenomaan LENTOKENTTÄLINJA ja juuri siksi nykyiset T-vuorot olisi syytä korvata omalla linjatunnuksella sillä reitti poikkeaa Vantaalla lähes täysin peruslinjan reitistä


Et ota kuitenkaan huomioon että lentokentälle matkustavien turistien on vaikeampi muistaa kaksi eri linjanumeroa (615 & 625) kuin yksi. Siksi on parempi että lentokentälle ajaa yksi tiheästi liikennöivä runkolinja jonka numero on helppo muistaa kuin monta harvoin liikennöivää eri numeroista linjaa.

----------


## SD202

> Et ota kuitenkaan huomioon että lentokentälle matkustavien turistien on vaikeampi muistaa kaksi eri linjanumeroa (615 & 625) kuin yksi. Siksi on parempi että lentokentälle ajaa yksi tiheästi liikennöivä runkolinja jonka numero on helppo muistaa kuin monta harvoin liikennöivää eri numeroista linjaa.


No, tämän ongelman pitäisi poistua vuonna 2014, kun pitää muistaa vain yksi kirjain.

Tehdäänkö meistä ihmisistä uusavuttomia, kun kahden luvun muistamista yritetään välttää? Maailmalla matkatessa pitää jokaisessa kaupungissa kuitenkin painaa mieleen erilaisia linjanumeroita, jotta pääsee haluamiinsa paikkoihin. Tai sitten pitää katsella pysäkeillä tai omassa taskussa olevia linjakarttoja aina tarvittaessa. 

Itse haluaisin mieluummin erinumeroisia linjoja kuin kirjainyhdistelmiä linjanumeroiden perässä, ainakin toistaiseksi HSL-alueen linjanumeroiden 1 ja 999 välissä kun on lukuisia käyttämättömiä linjanumeroita. (Vaikka täällä ollaankin joitakin linjanumeroita käytetty useaan kertaan...)

----------


## Jufo

> Tehdäänkö meistä ihmisistä uusavuttomia, kun kahden luvun muistamista yritetään välttää? Maailmalla matkatessa pitää jokaisessa kaupungissa kuitenkin painaa mieleen erilaisia linjanumeroita, jotta pääsee haluamiinsa paikkoihin. Tai sitten pitää katsella pysäkeillä tai omassa taskussa olevia linjakarttoja aina tarvittaessa. 
> 
> Itse haluaisin mieluummin erinumeroisia linjoja kuin kirjainyhdistelmiä linjanumeroiden perässä, ainakin toistaiseksi HSL-alueen linjanumeroiden 1 ja 999 välissä kun on lukuisia käyttämättömiä linjanumeroita. (Vaikka täällä ollaankin joitakin linjanumeroita käytetty useaan kertaan...)


Kyse ei ole uusavuttomuudesta vaan ennemminkin joukkoliikenteen brändistä. Jokeri ja 615 lentokentälle ovat ehkä keskeisimpiä YTV-alueen brändättyjä linjoja ja ne toimivat parhaiten kun käytössä on vain yksi linjanumero. Jokerinkin kohdalla on katsottu paremmaksi ajaa yhtä linjaa tihein vuorovälein kuin montaa lähekkäistä reittiä eri linjanumeroin. Sama koskee linjaa 615, jota ei pidä pilkkoa moneksi eri linjaksi eli kirjainvariaatiot ovat IMO parempia.

Tosin tuo yöaikaan kulkeva 615N pitäisi saada pysähtymään joka pysäkillä rinnakkaisen tarjonnan puutteen vuoksi. Olisi ehkä parempi että 615N vain asetettaisiin pysähtymään kaikilla pysäkeillä sen sijaan että linjanumero muutetaan 620N:ksi.

----------


## SD202

> Kyse ei ole uusavuttomuudesta vaan ennemminkin joukkoliikenteen brändistä. Jokeri ja 615 lentokentälle ovat ehkä keskeisimpiä YTV-alueen brändättyjä linjoja ja ne toimivat parhaiten kun käytössä on vain yksi linjanumero.


Totta tämäkin, mutta brändäysongelma poistunee - tai ainakin muuttaa muotoaan - vuonna 2014?  :Wink: 

Sitten, kun Kehäradan liikenne alkaa, niin onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, "brändätäänkö" lentoasemalle menevää junaa millään tavalla. Muistelen, ettei ainakaan Saksassa ole Hampurissa, Düsseldorfissa, Kölnissä, Frankfurt am Mainissa tai Münchenissä laitettu lentoasemalle liikennöivälle S-Bahn -junalinjalle mitään "brändiä". Joissain kaupungeissa (esim. Tukholma, Tokio) on järjestetty lentoasemille liikennöiviä erikoisjunia, joissa on ihan oma tariffi - ja pysähdykset luonnollisesti harvassa.

----------


## ultrix

Minusta selkeämpää olisi brändätä lentokenttäbussi niin, että "kaikki linjat, joiden linjanumero alkaa 61, menevät lentoasemalle". V61:han ajaa Tikkurilasta Lentoasemalle, seutulinjoista 610-619 voisivat olla nykyisen 615:n eri variaatiot, kaikki kuitenkin päättyisivät lentoasemalle.

Tätä muistisääntöä tukee myös Pirkkalan lentokentän bussiyhteys: linja 61 on myös Tampereen keskustan ja Pirkkalan lentoaseman yhdistävän bussilinjan numero.

----------


## aki

Ihmettelen miksi tuo 615:n "brändäys" on toteutettu paremmin Vantaalla kuin Helsingissä, Vantaan puolella pysäkeillä on isot siniset kyltit ja katoksien yläreunaa kiertää sininen väri jotka kertovat linjojen 61 ja 615 olevan nimenomaan lentokenttälinjoja mutta Helsingin puoleisilla pysäkeillä ei noita kylttejä ja väritystä ole, Ei edes Rautatientorilla! R.torin pysäkkikatoksessa on jokin vanha keltainen kyltti jossa lukee pienellä tekstillä lentokentälle tai jotain vastaavaa ja taitaa siinä olla pieni lentokoneen logo.

----------

